# New Pics of Tarzan after recovery!



## Brindle09 (May 5, 2010)

Hello, though i would post some pictures after tarzan got over his virus, that made him lose 17 pounds.. He was 87 pounds, and now is at 70.


----------



## Brindle09 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Brindle09 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I like him. wish you a speedy recovery. like the view from your yard! which hills are those?


----------



## Brindle09 (May 5, 2010)

Those are hills are from Vicenza, Italy


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

beautiful, is that where ya from? I hear it's gorgeous there. Passed though on my way to Zurich from the south. Tarzan is a handsome boy. keep us posted on his recovery.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I like him and his little ankle low socks on his front feet.

I wish him a speedy recovery, He'll be hanging down from tree branches to save Jane in no time...


----------



## cenzo89 (Jan 24, 2010)

that's a good looking brindle! 

i grew up in Italy in a town near Salerno and moved to the U.S. when i was 13! are you in the military or are you from Italy?


----------



## Brindle09 (May 5, 2010)

No No im currently stationed here, but currently deployed to afghanistan..


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a good looking boy!I'm glad he's doing better.Thanks for sharing.And thank you so much for everything you are doing to help keep America free!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

looks good. he actually looks really good there. i can't imagine him with another 17 lbs packed on  good luck and be safe!


----------



## Brindle09 (May 5, 2010)

Anyone got any advice on buying a Boxer puppy? Is this wise or am wondering in to lost territory?


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think he's gorgeous


----------



## Chubaka10 (May 26, 2010)

Looking good, nice and healthy!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry Brindle09, I have no advice on looking for a Boxer pup, other than to find a good forum for Boxers and try to make connections with some reputable breeders there who aren't considered BYB (Back Yard Breeders). I did want to comment on your pix, and tell you how gorgeous Tarzan is, and how I love the background of Italy's hills! I want to say thank you for your service, from one servicemember to another. What branch, if you don't mind me asking. I'm disabled Air Force.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

dixieland said:


> He's a good looking boy!I'm glad he's doing better.Thanks for sharing.And thank you so much for everything you are doing to help keep America free!


I double this +100!!


----------



## Brindle09 (May 5, 2010)

Hello, with regards to the boxer i was looking more for advice of owning one and tarzan at the same time.. Im also Army active.


----------

